# Black and Decker 24v drill



## Shanomac21 (Dec 31, 2008)

I just picked this drill up for fifty dollars along with about 60 bits, has anybody heard anything about it?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

As a pro, I would never consider anything from B&D, and I don't even like the weight of the 18V drills. They wear you down fast if it is a long job. I will have to admit the price is good, if it lasts.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Shano,
Guess it depends on how much you are going to use it. Should be ok for the price. Home Depot had dewalt 18v drills on sale the day after thanksgiving for 99.00. Drill, two batteries and a charger in a nice plastic case. Good deal for dewalt. I bought two just for the batteries.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Shanomac21 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you, I don't think I will be using it a whole lot, so I think it is worth the price.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

My friend got a Craftsman 19V drill for a birthday a couple of years ago. Very little usage in real time, both batts are dead. Drill is fine, but usually the batts cost almost as much as a new drill set.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Just Bill said:


> My friend got a Craftsman 19V drill for a birthday a couple of years ago. Very little usage in real time, both batts are dead. Drill is fine, but usually the batts cost almost as much as a new drill set.



They have got cheaper. My Craftsman batteries are 4 or 5 years old and still going strong. A secret is to drain them completely before recharging.

G


----------



## Shanomac21 (Dec 31, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> They have got cheaper. My Craftsman batteries are 4 or 5 years old and still going strong. A secret is to drain them completely before recharging.
> 
> G


Yeah, I have heard that is good to do.


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

This is a real common concern:furious: Battery "life" and cost to replace. Older Ni-cad batteries do better if you drain completely b4 recharging. Newer ones don't have a "memory" so it is not a concern. Ni-Mh types are similar. The Li-ion don't have memory, and should not be discharged. Every mfr. batteries are WAY $$$$.
It's as if they want you to "pack the landfill" and buy new tools


----------



## Admiral (Nov 9, 2007)

Sort of OT don't you think?? No criticism intended, but since when is a powered drill, cordless or not, considered a "hand tool?" Drills that are handtools are eggbeaters, yankee push drills, braces, or even an archimedes or a bow drill. Just a thought provoking, perhaps consciousness-raising note. 

BTW, if nobody here has tried the old yankee push drills, they are the best for installer types; the Bell System used to supply them as part of the basic kit for phone installers.

RN


----------



## aggreX (Aug 14, 2008)

Shanomac21 said:


> I just picked this drill up for fifty dollars along with about 60 bits, has anybody heard anything about it?


The BD drill will perform well for most DIY projects but 24V power tools tend to be heavy/large power tools. For the price you paid, replacement battery availability may not be a concern but it definitely can be an issue. IMO the 18V Ryobi is probably one of the best DIY drill line up because it offers great value/performance, battery availability+Li upgrade, and a wide-selection of optional power tools compatible with the same battery system.


----------



## jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

Shanomac21 said:


> I just picked this drill up for fifty dollars along with about 60 bits, has anybody heard anything about it?


Seems a great deal!


----------

